# make config results in segmentation fault when cursor-up is pressed



## Alain De Vos (Aug 1, 2020)

- Take a port e.g. shells/oksh
- run "make config"
- press once cursor-up button (like when you try to go above to top)
This results in a segmentation fault on my PC.


----------



## mark_j (Aug 1, 2020)

Sorcery I say, sorcery!

What's the exact output? Segmentation fault of what?


----------



## Alain De Vos (Aug 1, 2020)

You can move "down ,up" in that order.
But when you press "up" first it prints segmentation fault and exists


----------



## Mjölnir (Aug 1, 2020)

mark_j was asking for for the exact error message & which program encountered the segfault...


----------



## Alain De Vos (Aug 1, 2020)

\-+= 84021 root make config
| |       \-+- 95729 root /bin/sh -e -c TMPOPTIONSFILE=$(mktemp -t portoptions);  trap "/bin/rm -f ${TMPOPTIONSFILE}; exit 1" 1 2 3 5 10 13 15;  /usr/bin/env PKG
| |         \--- 96715 root /usr/local/bin/dialog4ports

"dialog4ports" , it prints segmentation fault. "make config" exists with exit code 0


----------



## mark_j (Aug 1, 2020)

Have you tried re-installing dialog4ports?


----------

